# Plagiarism Rant



## Zain_A24 (May 29, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

It has come to my attention that there is an important topic to discuss.

As you all are aware, my colleague @Mo_A2244 and I take pride in producing in-depth reviews and feedback to assist various companies and manufacturers in highlighting various aspects that the community particularly likes about their products, as well as constructive criticism on aspects of cubes that are universally acknowledged as areas of improvement.

Recently, MoYustore have been looking at working alongside writers, particularly those on speedsolving.com to help provide in-depth written feedback on their new premium series of cubes. I have been told by MoYustore that there have been various cases of plagiarism. These consist of the claiming of other peoples' work as their own, which is of course very unethical and morally wrong. It was brought to my attention that there has been a case involving the use of some of our reviews here on the forums. One that was specifically mentioned was that of the GAN 356XS.

*








[Review] - GAN 356XS Detailed Feedback - 2020 Flagship 3x3


GAN 356XS Review – Cubezz Written by @Mo_A2244 Sections: Review of Service Review of Cube – GAN 356XS Unboxing OOTB Completely Dry Lube + Tension Break-in Final Thoughts Review of Cube General Info Name – GAN 356 XS Link –...




www.speedsolving.com




*
I am being told that someone has unrightfully claimed this review to use as an application for tester for MoYustore, claiming that they had worked on it with a friend, none of this I had previously been aware of. The review was identical to that of our own, the only difference being the changing of the links from Cubezz.com to those of SpeedCubeShop. I am hoping this cuber is not affiliated with SpeedCubeShop and is using my reviews as a way of avoiding the hard work that goes into assisting the cubing community, only for their instant gratification. I am aware of the name of one of the people that have done this but have decided not to post their name on this post,(let's just say it starts with an E). I am sure that they are aware of their wrongdoings, and I do have my suspicions although these are not concrete.

It may not seem as big of a deal, of course I am not expecting people to claim any sort of monetisation on these reviews since I do not myself, but plagiarism is wrong in any industry and context - big or small and it is worth letting the forum know about. The reviews we write and publish on these forums can take a very long time to produce, especially since we like to write in-depth on the product lifespan, from straight out of the box all the way to the point of the product evolving into the form often termed by us cubers as "broken-in". A lot of work goes into making these reviews as high of a quality as possible, for retailers, manufacturers and readers such as yourself, and I am very grateful for the support on speedsolving.com, whether it be a constructive comment, like or sharing of personal opinions on various releases.

I think it is also worth praising the many cubers here on the forums that put the time and effort into producing and sharing their thoughts on releases from the past, present, or those about the enter the market, and it is those people that are essential in helping the cubing community progress and evolve over time.

My colleague @Mo_A2244 has also made his own profile now, so you will be seeing a lot more great content in the form of reviews on his profile. Feel free to have a look at his very first review and very first post on the forums *here*. (awaiting approval).

Thanks for reading,
Speed Cube Critic



(This is one of the emails showing the use of the GAN 356XS review with SpeedCubeShop links - not cool)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (May 29, 2020)

Well said, I certainly agree and hope nothing like this happens in the future.


----------

